# Atticus first groom photos1



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Well the poor guy just couldn't see,I cut some over his right eye and realized I was making a mess of it so just had to wait for an appointment which finally came today. I took pics of Fionn and Brutus (thank you!). I didn't want him too short he is brushed every day and had no mats. She had to work around my mess but I'm pretty happy with him. I think he has a silky type coat. He is 5 months.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, he looks great!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks so cute, once they are ours and we love them nothing else matters.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...he looks so handsome!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What a cute lil guy! He has the perfect mustache


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Groomer did a nice job. So glad they scissored the legs.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he looks so darn cute!! really nice job!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks great! The groomer did a wonderful job. As for matting, he's too young for coat blowing, that fun is yet to come.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

He does look soft and silky. The groomer did a good job. Bringing photos with you is smart.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

he is gorgeous!!! He is the coloring I was originally looking for, and might some day still have if I can convince hubby we need a 3rd fur ball around here


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

OH yes you need at least one more !


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh he is so striking! It almost looks like his dark mustache is growing out a bit. Is it still coming in dark at the roots? Some of Rollie's black spots are still coming in black, but some are going to be lighter.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Sooooo cute! Love his colors!


----------

